# PR620 Upper Thread Breaking



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a Brother PR620 and we LOVE IT! I got it used about 3 weeks ago and I serviced and oiled everything as per the service video. We have run about 300 hats, 50 shirts and some various tests ALL with great results.

Now onto the problem i have noticed.

The number 2 slot keeps breaking the upper thread. It does not do it at the same stitch count but when it starts to happen its very problematic. I have been around sewing machines my whole life, my family owned a garment factory with cutting and sewing, so I am familiar with how to tension upper and lower threads. I notice that the thread pulls easily through the upper thread tension disk but as soon as i run it down and up the front housing I get more tension on the thread. It appears as if something inside that housing is causing more tension on the thread.

I can not see any pieces of thread, dirt etc when i take off the front housing and inspect it. I have tried compressed air in the area where the thread travels and that didn't make much difference. Is there something else i can try to clean out that area or is it a faulty part that needs to be replaced. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Try running a thin piece of cardboard through the slot... sometimes you can get thread or dust caught in there and it will cause tension problems. Since it's a used machine, you don't know how it was treated before, maybe someone yanked a piece of thread through the slot and bent the spring?


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

can you explain how i would use the paper through the slot? do i need to remove the front housing or can it be done on the machine? Do you know if the springs are removable/replaceable? 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

Unlike others I will update. I took the front cover in to my loca brother dealer and he replaced two sets of springs in the cover. Problem solved.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, never saw your reply for some reason...

What I was suggesting was running a piece of thin carboard or stiff backing through the thread slot - essentially trying to clear out any lint that might be stuck in the springs... sound like you needed to have a couple of the springs replaced instead. Most likely whomever owned the machine before you grabbed a piece of stuck thread and yanked it out thereby damaging the springs... ask me how I know...


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I had the thread wear a groove in the take up lever eye hole that did the same thing once. On a Tajima they are replaceable.


----------

